# Child Portait: 5 yr old



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are a few shots from a session I had over the weekend with a very active 5 yr old. She literally would stay still for a second and then bolt off running around through the tree farm. At least i was able to catch those awesome blue eyes 

I'm still learning how to take portraits so C&C is very welcome

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 14, 2007)

That dress is brilliant on her.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> That dress is brilliant on her.


i didn't pick it out, her mom did.  She said she wanted to wear a dress so mom tried to pick something that was warm enough for the very cold temps we had that day.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 14, 2007)

I was going to actually say that the dress is a big no no.  It competes with the eye.

When I first looked at the image, my eye was drawn to the busy pattern and not to the child's face.  In my information packed to clients I have a clothing form I send to them that says "no busy patterns" so be careful of that.

As for the actual pictures, I like them.  I not too keen on her expression (I don't like sad or serious children) but that is just personal taste, nothing that you did wrong.  You exposures are pretty good, the first two have a very slight blue cast to them, which is easily fixed in photoshop.  

You eyes in these look fantastice though!  You did a great job of capturing light in them!  You also did a greeat job in finding a good open, shade area!  she has no weird patches of sun!  So go you!

Overall, I think you did a great job!


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 14, 2007)

Here's an edit I did, removed the blue cast (which warmed her up a bit and did a slight color tweak)


----------



## simsi123 (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the pictures, but I think maybe you could have captured some of the child like qualities within the images. For example, you said she wouldn't sit still and always running about, maybe you could have captured that and used it to your advantage. Then again maybe you did but didnt post them on here  

Still really lovely though


----------



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

simsi123 said:


> I like the pictures, but I think maybe you could have captured some of the child like qualities within the images. For example, you said she wouldn't sit still and always running about, maybe you could have captured that and used it to your advantage. Then again maybe you did but didnt post them on here
> 
> Still really lovely though


I did sure try  We were in a tree farm and this little was darting in and out of trees like crazy. I'm surprised not all the photos were blurry becuase she really was so fast. I didn't post those photos here though becuase they look more like snap shot.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> You eyes in these look fantastice though!  You did a great job of capturing light in them!  You also did a greeat job in finding a good open, shade area!  she has no weird patches of sun!  So go you!
> 
> Overall, I think you did a great job!


thanks  This was the first time I tried having a session in the evening and it worked out very well especially for this location.

I love the edit you made of the first photo I will go back and redo these again.

I never thought of having an info packet. What a brilliant idea. I would love to learn more about this so if you don't mind sharing (maybe via PM) I would love to learn more.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought the blue-cast was intentional, giving it a vintage look, together with the dress. And the background is complementing too, I don't want to say it's hippie-ish. It just got a vintage feel.

The third one is especially great, I agree the dress pattern is competing for attention, but not to a point that you can't focus on the eyes. And it would be boring if the only points of interest are the eyes.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 14, 2007)

i think the last one would make a great selective color edit


----------



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> I thought the blue-cast was intentional, giving it a vintage look, together with the dress. And the background is complementing too, I don't want to say it's hippie-ish. It just got a vintage feel.
> 
> The third one is especially great, I agree the dress pattern is competing for attention, but not to a point that you can't focus on the eyes. And it would be boring if the only points of interest are the eyes.


Saying Hippie-ish actually isn't that far off considering where I live and the family  but i would prefer to say maybe more natural or organic  I like how you think the blue cast has a more vintage feel. I think I will give the family two options so they can go with the style they like better.

Even though the last one does have a bit of a serious look I really do like that one. I kind of wish you could see the stump of a xmas tree she is actually sitting on.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> i think the last one would make a great selective color edit


I would be interested in seeing what you had in mind.


----------



## eravedesigns (Dec 14, 2007)

I love everything about them. The blue cast works with these photos and ads a cold touch to this curious child. I love the change in expression and how its not the typical obnoxious smiling kid but this girl looks interesting and captures my attention. Nice job!


----------



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

eravedesigns said:


> I love everything about them. The blue cast works with these photos and ads a cold touch to this curious child. I love the change in expression and how its not the typical obnoxious smiling kid but this girl looks interesting and captures my attention. Nice job!


thank you so much


----------



## bellacat (Dec 14, 2007)

I tried a second edit of photo #3. What do you all think?


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 14, 2007)

When you apply the blur you did mask the eyes right?

As for the edit, I prefer the original. The blurring is kind of unnecessary because her skin is very nice. Unless you're going for a dreamy effect.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 15, 2007)

your work is much improved with these...the eyes are lovely....but the dress, what a distraction...i know it was not your fault, but try suggesting your clients what they should wear for optimal pics...they wont always listen, but hopefully it would be better than that dress!

try #2 in a black & white


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

emogirl said:


> your work is much improved with these...the eyes are lovely....but the dress, what a distraction...i know it was not your fault, but try suggesting your clients what they should wear for optimal pics...they wont always listen, but hopefully it would be better than that dress!
> 
> try #2 in a black & white


I learned with this session that i need to have some kind of guidelines as far as what to wear. I am going to be taking more photos of this little girl after the new year so I'm going to be sure she is not wearing busy fabrics.

I will post #2 in BW in a bit


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

emogirl: here is #2 in bw







I'm still trying more ideas on image #3.


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 16, 2007)

Honestly, post-processing doesn't do much for these photos, because the original is so well done. I could imagine the originals in a magazine, no problem. And I've seen similar images. 

The color and pattern of the dress, as distracting as it appears, it's totally fashionable. So I vote no for black and white. 

But they still look good in b/w, just not as well.

I didn't want to sound like I'm downplaying your post-processing efforts. They're good, I just don't think your photos need any more "pop" to them by adding more contrast, vignetting, and whatnot.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 16, 2007)

IMO, #3 is the best of the bunch, primarily because her bangs cover her forehead a bit. The other pix emphasize the size of her forehead unpleasantly.

I think the different PPs on #3 work partially but they are much too obvious. Darken the surround but make the transition more subtle.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the input on the PP of the last bunch. I guess its time to stop playing with them and move on


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

2 and 3 are the best ones for me.

the selective colour does not work for me, but the B&W of number 2 is nice ... maybe her face is s a bit blown out though and I would reduce exposure a bit. but that is maybe just me


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

nice pics.

but for portraits i really dont like the way she is staring into the camera.  its a bit creepy


----------



## slizerama (Dec 16, 2007)

I actually really like the dress.  As crazy as it is, it fits with her aqua eyes and bright pink lips.  I think it adds a nice pop of color!  I do like the 3rd one in B+W though.  It's lovely in color, but the B+W is striking.  It also helps tone down the distracting background.  Nice work!  I really like these.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## AprilRamone (Dec 16, 2007)

These are such an improvement!  Nice job 
I like #1 the best and I actually don't mind the dress pattern in #1, because I think the blue patches of her dress and her blue eyes really complement each other.  I really like AllSmiles' pp of it as well.  
Not digging the angle of her head in #2.  
I think I prefer the 3rd one in B&W as her expression is the saddest there and the dress in full length is more distracting than it is in the headshots.  

Anyway, congrats on such a huge leap of improvement in such a short amount of time


----------



## bellacat (Dec 17, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> These are such an improvement!  Nice job
> Anyway, congrats on such a huge leap of improvement in such a short amount of time


Thanks. You all have helped me so much. I learn so much from everyone's feed back.


----------



## royabear (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome photography, and bellacat- nice photoshop work!


----------



## bellacat (Dec 17, 2007)

royabear said:


> Awesome photography, and bellacat- nice photoshop work!


Thank you ever so much


----------



## Neuner (Dec 17, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Honestly, post-processing doesn't do much for these photos, because the original is so well done.
> 
> I didn't want to sound like I'm downplaying your post-processing efforts. They're good, I just don't think your photos need any more "pop" to them by adding more contrast, vignetting, and whatnot.



I totally agree.  I really like all 3, especially the 2nd and 3rd one.  I wouldn't change anything.  I wish the first (*edit: I mean second) one showed more of her face but then it sounds like you were lucky to get that shot with how energetic you said she was.  I like her without the smiles.  You captured her as she is in the moment, smiles or not.  Great job!


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree with Neuner. I'd only change it so that she's not bluish/purple. What a beautiful child and great shots! Love your depth of field. Oh, and I'd clone out the branch on the left side of the picture in #1.


----------

